
XKCD: Hoverboard - Spellman
https://xkcd.com/1608/
======
i336_
Who else found the Twitter bit? ^^

This is seriously awesome.

I actually thought of a game idea like this, where the ostensible "goal" is
simply to collect coins, and the real aim (the anti-anti-meta-goal, if you
will) is just to explore and look around, for the sake of discovery and the
journey and whatnot.

It's kinda amazing seeing exactly those mechanics brought to life, and they're
as fun as I imagined... what else is out there like this?!

------
artlogic
If you'd like to explore a bit more quickly:

    
    
       window.i.am.gandalf = true
    

There's also something like a debug mode available by calling:

    
    
       window.ze.goggles()

~~~
pbhjpbhj
[https://xkcd.com/1608/wizard-hat.png](https://xkcd.com/1608/wizard-hat.png)

------
adenadel
Fun to explore, but I can't wait until someone maps out the whole thing like
this [https://xkcd-map.rent-a-geek.de/#10/1.1000/0.2000](https://xkcd-
map.rent-a-geek.de/#10/1.1000/0.2000)

~~~
Tiksi
Not quite as cool as that, but I wrote a quick and dirty script and made a
massive png of it: [http://paste.click/UaodpC](http://paste.click/UaodpC)

You probably don't want to open in in your browser though.

~~~
Tiksi
I guess I missed some of it, here's an updated one with the full image:
[http://paste.click/DsPuSL](http://paste.click/DsPuSL)

------
rflrob
The game: "Return to the play area" Me: "Or else what?"

------
matthewwiese
Try going to the left ;) as rflrob has said, it will spook you into returning
but do not heed the warning!

EDIT: There are even more coins to the left!

~~~
dozzie
So are to the right. And even more so to the up. Been at the left and right
border, and now I want my 2229 seconds of life back (I can pay 111 coins).

~~~
staz
got to 137

------
pvaldes
I love the area with trees

------
staz
did anyone manage to find a top wall?

~~~
joshguthrie
There's none. It'll try to load non-existing pictures.

